
Archery is not nearly as easy as movies make it seem - vo2maxer
https://www.outdoorlife.com/traditional-archery-101-how-to-get-started/
======
zepto
Nor is shooting.

~~~
Gibbon1
Yeah but archery is 10 times harder.

~~~
zepto
For the same shot, maybe.

That’s why people use guns instead of bows and arrows.

